# PubMed- Parental rearing styles may contribute to irritable bowel syndrome in adolescents: a school-based study.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Parental rearing styles may contribute to irritable bowel syndrome in adolescents: a school-based study.*

J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2013 Oct 3;

Authors: Xing Z, Hou X, Zhou K, Qin D, Pan W

Abstract
BACKGROUND AND AIM: A strong association between family function and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has been observed. Parental rearing styles, as a comprehensive mark for family function, may provide new clues for the etiology of IBS. This study aimed to explore which dimensions of parental rearing styles were risk factors or protective factors for IBS in adolescents.
METHODS: 2320 adolescents were recruited from one middle school and one high school randomly selected from Jiangan District (an urban district in Wuhan City). Data was collected using two Chinese versions of validated self-report questionnaires including the Rome III diagnostic criteria for pediatric IBS and the Egna Minnen Beträffande Uppfostran: One's Memories of Upbringing (EMBU) for perceived parental rearing styles.
RESULTS: 96 subjects diagnosed as pediatric IBS were compared with 1618 controls. The IBS patients reported less both paternal and maternal emotional warmth (all P<0.01) and more both paternal and maternal punishment, over-interference, rejection and overprotection (only for father) (all P<0.01) than the controls. Furthermore, the IBS patients had higher total scores of parental rearing styles (all P<0.001) than the controls. With univariate logistic regression, standardized regression coefficients and odds ratios of parental rearing variables were calculated. Multivariate logistic regression revealed that paternal rejection (P=0.001) and maternal over-interference (P=0.002) were independent risk factors for IBS in adolescents.
CONCLUSIONS: Parental emotional warmth is a protective factor for IBS in adolescents and parental punishment, over-interference, rejection and overprotection are risk factors for IBS in adolescents.

PMID: 24117871 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

